# you are all in trouble now-lol



## Tainok

Pix of your daughter?

j/k







(Really, j/k, it's not really like that here)

Welcome! Very impressive setups, I love that last case especially.


----------



## Akomplice209

Hey im 19, Pics of your daughter? LULZ

anyways welcome to OCN BROTHA

EDIT: Damnit Tainok you beat me to it!


----------



## Crooksy

Well hello there, and welcome to OCN!

you have a lot of very interesting builds there. Hopefully you can bring a lot of your knowledge to the case modding section as well as the others.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## CptBlackBalls

Those are some really classy looking builds and welcome.


----------



## Garionberg

Really though fellas? Even as a joke... poor taste.

Very cool work. Keep us updated on the work on the Confessional, it's very nice!


----------



## boyasaurus

WOw amazing work of art you have there. I love the desk!! AND WELCOME TO OCN!!


----------



## poroboszcz

Cool mods.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

That case is freakin awesome, good work on it. Pretty much beats the awesome factor of almost any bought case.


----------



## Aick

your going to fit in quit nicely here!


----------



## mrfajita

Welcome to OCN, Dimwit ****er!


----------



## dimwit13

qq


----------



## Jplaz

That last build is FINE.

Welcome.


----------



## jshay

Welcome to OCN and I'm really loving those cases! Maybe after a while here you'll offer your skills for other members and make custom cases for people just like CyberDruid


----------



## dimwit13

qq


----------



## goobergump

Whoa, I will offer *myself* for 7 goats.

Welcome to OCN, and might I add those builds are fine pieces of work. Do you have any pic logs of you building them? If so we would love to see them.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EMP7Y*


Hmm well considering the NASDAQ at the moment I'm prepared to offer 7 goats, depending on condition.


OMG!!!!! HAHA

You sir just entered one of my inside jokes. I had a substitute in a math class a while ago, and the math teacher told us "You know, colleges don't need your money."

I responded with "Sir, colleges and universities have a lot to maintain." Then somewhat jokingly I was like "And my god, with this economy too... With the way the NASDAQ and Dow Jones are, they certainly need our money."

Ever since then my friend Robert and I talk about the NASDAQ frequently as an inside joke, thank you - i showed him your post.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Love the Confessional the most

Keep it up!

And welcome to our pretty much males-exclusive community.


----------



## MrBalll

Welcome to the forums. Those are some very nice build you have there.


----------



## Brian_

im liking your wood case very creative


----------



## sosikwitit

Hey Dere


----------



## dimwit13

qq


----------



## KG363

All I have to say is WOW


----------



## dimwit13

qq


----------



## EMP7Y

All i have to say is be nice guys....

Oh and I really want to get my hands on a pair of those shoes/pants totally my style


----------



## the_xpert

Nice gaming setup, giving me some great ideas for my LAN room I am building ... I love the desk setup!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

OMG I LOVE this guys sense of humor!!!


----------



## Adrienspawn

Photobucket links are unnacceptable


----------



## Krusher33

Welcome to the OCN you stalker!








By the way, I LOVE the cleanliness of your first case. It's just beautiful! I hope to see some tips on how you kept it so clean. Of course... you could be a clean freak...


----------



## dimwit13

qq


----------



## todd2008

picy no worky.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow those are some BEAUTIFUL builds. Do I smell another CyberDruid / Syrillian in our little forum?

Seriously....I wish I was even HALF that talented with building custom stuff like that. Wow.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Welcome to Overclock.net









I always like fellow northwesterners.


----------



## dimwit13

qq


----------



## sosikwitit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


full scholarship to cornish school of the arts ($120,000 for 4 years)
designer/art/novels/short stories
not too stupid,just different (she is her own person-if not her clothes wouldnt fit)

(her brother is going to the art institute of seattle next year-full scholarship)
video/sound/screenwriting

-dimwit-

PS* i know you werent calling her stupid*


I'm glad...Her body would be a great first piece of designer clothes to own.

(Should've punched her in the face when she was a kid if you didn't wanna hear that)


----------



## Choggs396

Excellent work! Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


LOL-no that is not my daughter.
but mister fancy pants-since you got a hold of that picture-try and find the real one.

-dimwit-

how did you get these pictures anyways?


I believe he went to your photobucket.

O and welcome to OCN.


----------



## xd_1771

Lawl, placing the PSU on a shelf







really creative.


----------



## dimwit13

qq


----------



## Sethy666

Whoa! Look out, we have a real contender for the Mod-of-the-month comp..

Love you work


----------



## savagebunny

Damn man, I love those cases!

Welcome


----------



## Sethy666

Pls dont forget to fill in your system specs here:

Quote:

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## Tech-Boy

I love your humor! Awesome Case!


----------



## LCK

I've fallen in love with this.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tech-boy* 
some more pic:


















































































i love your humor! Awesome case!

well everyone can thank you for me leaving this forum.
If you dont have enough courtesy to stay out of someone elses photobucket account i dont need to be here.

-dimwit-


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
well everyone can thank you for me leaving this forum.
If you dont have enough courtesy to stay out of someone elses photobucket account i dont need to be here.

-dimwit-

You had a great run, we'll miss you.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 









When i first saw that pic i thought "that dual-screen setup can't be practical at all...". Then i realised it was actually 2 separate computers just with their screens together









Anyway, those are some nice systems you have. Welcome to the forums


----------



## KG363

Don't judge the forum based on one inconsiderate idiot

EDIT: Same with the people asking for pics of his daughter. What were you thinking?


----------



## Sno

Nice Mods. We will miss you


----------



## lob3s

Let Dimwit be known as the user that lasted one hour








Now how about those pics of your daughter


----------



## rpm666

Definitely like "The Confessional"









Wouldn't leave over someone looking at an unprotected PB account though :/ but, to each his own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Don't judge the forum based on one inconsiderate idiot

EDIT: Same with the people asking for pics of his daughter. What were you thinking?

Agreed. It is the internet.


----------



## LCK

I want this guy to stay, I want to see what else he can come up with.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Goddamn it dimwit, it's a public account









Quit your old man dribble and hurry up and work on an OCn exclusive, so you can win yourself a mod of the month competition already.

Also, welcome to the forums; hope you stay a while


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Don't judge the forum based on one inconsiderate idiot

EDIT: Same with the people asking for pics of his daughter. What were you thinking?

there is a difference between us messing around and people breaking into personal property.

-dimwit-


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Screw the pictures of the daughter lets see some pictures of your mother with her daughter









lol hahahaah

i wana see 2


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
there is a difference between us messing around and people breaking into personal property.

-dimwit-

LOL unprotected photobucket account is not personal property. But I apologize









Someone else already posted pictures of your account. And I saw the awesome pics of your rig coming to life, so I thought I would save your the trouble.

You should really enter the 2010 case competition.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Next person to make a daughter comment gets pistol whipped.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Someone post up the pics of his daughter I came in late. I know someone downloaded em cmon.

No I posted pics of his wood case being built. I would never do such a thing. I still have the links, but you will have to ask op for them, as he got upset at me for sharing them.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Yep, public photobucket is not personal property anymore


----------



## Tainok

*Warning: Do not read what I'm about to write. I'm declaring it as personal property.*

Hey, get out of my personal property! THIEF! THIEF!

*Personal property ends here.*


----------



## goobergump

What the hell happened? I leave for 10 mins, come back ready for some more fun and mod pics and this thread turned into a fire hazard?


----------



## jcf1

I'm sorry man you should stay. It's not an invasion of privacy because the account is public. When you can follow a URL that you attached to your images, it isn't hard for someone to root that back to its source. It wasn't bad it was just the fact the photobucket isn't private.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tainok* 
*Warning: Do not read what I'm about to write. I'm declaring it as personal property.*

Hey, get out of my personal property! THIEF! THIEF!

*Personal property ends here.*

Thank you Tainok you just cheered me up. Honest OP I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## DaClownie

I only saw the pictures of a completed build (the wood case with the crosses) and it was sweet. Public Photobucket is Public.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Private or not... that is not the point. It would be polite to ask rather than take. My 4 year old even knows that...


Your right. It's just that after people were asking for a pic of you know who, and he responded so well. That I thought he was cool. And didn't mind me showing some real nice pics of his wood case being machined; especially since someone else had already done that, and he responded well again. Don't know why he backfire on me, but I am never doing it again. Sorry Everyone


----------



## DaClownie

It kinda reminds me of a little kid. Joke around, joke around, all of a sudden you think its gone too far and you fly off the deep end and run away crying. My 11 year old does the same thing.


----------



## dimwit13

i will repost pictures later,and the ones of the build and the ones on my computer


----------



## goobergump

Yeah, well, it's whatever lesson learned. In b4 lock.

Edit: WOOT he's back!!!!

Com'ere and give me a hug you stud.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


i will repost pictures later,and the ones of the build and the ones on my computer


Thanks


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


It kinda reminds me of a little kid. Joke around, joke around, all of a sudden you think its gone too far and you fly off the deep end and run away crying. My 11 year old does the same thing.


well sometimes i act that age but most of the time it boarders on 15.

-dimwit-


----------



## KG363

Finally some sense!


----------



## Syrillian

Hello, Dimwit.









erm... would you be so kind as to re-post your images...please?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


It kinda reminds me of a little kid. Joke around, joke around, all of a sudden you think its gone too far and you fly off the deep end and run away crying. My 11 year old does the same thing.


You mean as opposed to the behavior we have demonstrated here today.... hmmm... maturity at its finest.

Thats everyone people - not just Tech-Boy

Edit: Yeah! Welcome back dimwit!


----------



## goobergump

I think you should start a new thread, it's going to be like

oooh mod pic
"flame"
oooh mod pic
"flame"

It's going to be confusing


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


You mean as opposed to the behavior we have demonstrated here today.... hmmm... maturity at its finest.

Thats everyone people - not just Tech-Boy


Hey man please cut me some slack I was not the one who asked for pictures of his daughter, nor was I the first one to post pictures from his photobucket. I was only trying to be helpful. I am only 16, lesson learned, I apologized, he sort of forgave me; I hope.

I won't do it again.









Let's just forget it. And I think everyone would appreciate it if you put some pics back up.


----------



## Syrillian

Ya'll don't act like jackasses, please.

(to whomever that may apply)


----------



## goobergump

I'm sure he'll re-post them again, they were quite the nice mods.


----------



## exileschild

the wood case looked slick; did he have any acrylic work in there?


----------



## dimwit13

NO WORRIES MATES-ALLS WELL.

i will start a new thread tomorrow-show and tell and such-
OH, what wonderful tales we all must share-lmao

you guys are a hoot-give me a week and i will have you all figured out.

-dimwit-


----------



## goobergump

I didn't see any, but then again I wouldn't be surprised if he had some.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Hey man please cut me some slack I was not the one who asked for pictures of his daughter, nor was I the first one to post pictures from his photobucket. I was only trying to be helpful. I am only 16, lesson learned, I apologized, he sort of forgave me; I hope.

I won't do it again.









Let's just forget it. And I think everyone would appreciate it if you put some pics back up.


Consider your slack cut







. 
My post landed after Dimwit came back - we must have be all posting at the same time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*

Ya'll don't act like jackasses, please.


It all good.


----------



## losttsol

Look at these sick rigs I made. I did all of the work by myself. Hurry up and look before I take off the link...

I mean really, what the hell.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Look at these sick rigs I made. I did all of the work by myself. Hurry up and look before I take off the link...

I mean really, what the hell.


edit: whoa...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


So this guy failed to recognize is photobucket being public? GG


yes.

Personally I would like to see his mod pics, rather than not.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


NO WORRIES MATES-ALLS WELL.

i will start a new thread tomorrow-show and tell and such-
OH, what wonderful tales we all must share-lmao

you guys are a hoot-give me a week and i will have you all figured out.

-dimwit-

what are all you guys HOMOPHOBES-nobody asked for a picture of me son!


Nice to hear, you had some great stuff. I suggest making a new thread in the case mod section, so that they will be easier to find again







.


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Look at these sick rigs I made. I did all of the work by myself. Hurry up and look before I take off the link...

I mean really, what the hell.



Some of those rigs are transformers.


----------



## goobergump

Imagine that blue water cooled one with a tvirus in it.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Look at these sick rigs I made. I did all of the work by myself. Hurry up and look before I take off the link...

I mean really, what the hell.


looks like you do good work.
if i had more time (i work 60+ hours a week and still have family time) i would do this alot more.
once the kids are settled,in a couple/few years i can spend more time making cases.
i have so many ideas, but i dont have the money to buy the parts to put it.
and it is hard to just build cases and leave them empty.

-dimwit-


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dimwit13*


looks like you do good work.
if i had more time (i work 60+ hours a week and still have family time) i would do this alot more.
once the kids are settled,in a couple/few years i can spend more time making cases.
i have so many ideas, but i dont have the money to buy the parts to put it.
and it is hard to just build cases and leave them empty.

-dimwit-


We have an artisan program here if you want to try and sell your cases and have other people fill them with parts.


----------



## sLowEnd

Damn!

Nice wood case!


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


We have an artisan program here if you want to try and sell your cases and have other people fill them with parts.










Where can I find out more info about this? I was reading the thread about subscription and listings and benefits but I can't find where people post their actual works?


----------



## bucdan

nice builds, those are some very unique ones! Looking to see more case builds.

and you guys, stop talking about his daughter, it is the internet, but lets show some respect for the man. looking forward to a hopeful case mod competition.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Where can I find out more info about this? I was reading the thread about subscription and listings and benefits but I can't find where people post their actual works?


Here is information about the program: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post3991876

Also, the forum that you sell your items is here. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-artisans/


----------



## AMD+nVidia

This thread amuses me


----------



## The Duke

Notice:

Were a FAMILY FRIENDLY Forum, so KEEP it that way!

Thread cleaned

DO NOT make me or any other Mods come back in here to deal with such language, replies!


----------

